# If ur waiting on the update...



## Ashariel (Feb 26, 2019)

I have Android and can now update from the play store!! YAY!! I'm sure the datamine will be up soon!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Ashariel (Feb 26, 2019)

The game is back online and has a pretty cool update!


----------



## Ras (Feb 26, 2019)

Not bad, but ... nearly a million bells PER golden item? Are you outta your Rae Dawn Chong mind?


----------



## Nougat (Feb 27, 2019)

Good thing I don't even like the gold items!


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 27, 2019)

*Nougat *

One of my least favorite sets honestly haha.
I am hoping there is more to this feature other than crafting those, I am not entirely sure how it works yet?


----------



## Ashariel (Feb 27, 2019)

I just think it's very unfortunate that we only get 3 tickets a day!! It's going to be another long process like the original fortune cookies were.


----------



## imiya (Feb 28, 2019)

It's cute and another motivator for me to craft outside of getting the campers, but I'm not too impressed. Another way to get leaf tickets will be nice, though!


----------



## Ashariel (Mar 1, 2019)

I think this is another way to get us to buy those cookies.


----------

